# Did you ever say....



## GonnaSmoke (Jun 10, 2021)

- Germsville
- Cruisin' for a bruisin' 
- Made in the shade
- Burn rubber 
- Pad
- Word from the bird 
- Wet rag 
- Knuckle sandwich 
- Cool cat
- Come on, snake, let's rattle 
- Don't flip your wig 
- Far out 
- Can you dig it? 
- Hang loose 
- Fuzz (as in police)
- It's a gas 
- Bread (as in money)
- Split 
- Square (as in being too normal)
- Shindig 
- Catch you on the flip-side 
- Psyche! 
- Spaz 
- 10-4, good buddy 
- Cornball 
- Aw-shucks 
- Doofus 

If so, you might be old.....


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 10, 2021)

I guess I'm old. I've said them all.

Chris

Don't forget 
Skedaddle or 23 skidoo


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jun 10, 2021)

Yeap, I’m old too…


----------



## PPG1 (Jun 10, 2021)

I must be really old, Most of them where phrases my kids said!


----------



## normanaj (Jun 10, 2021)

Old enough apparently.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jun 10, 2021)

They say you're only as old as you feel.. so some days I am 100 and some days I'm 25! HAHA


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 10, 2021)

must be middle aged, said or heard lots of them but not all


----------



## kruizer (Jun 10, 2021)

Been there, done that, said em all. And I*'m only 81*


----------



## kit s (Jun 10, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> - Germsville
> - Cruisin' for a bruisin'
> - Made in the shade
> - Burn rubber
> ...


Yappers said them all


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jun 10, 2021)

Love your use of the word _"might!"_  Nicely PC.  Sorry my friends, there *ain't no "might" about it!!*   We're *OLD *and having the time of our lives!!! LOL
John


----------



## MJB05615 (Jun 10, 2021)

I've said almost all of those at one time or another.  I'm old but just as immature as I was in my teens.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 10, 2021)

You missed.... right on right on......


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 10, 2021)

Apparently 72 is the new middle age.  There's a few in that list that are new to me.
Gary


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 10, 2021)

civilsmoker said:


> You missed.... right on right on......


My new neighbors are Gen Y and they use that expression.


----------



## civilsmoker (Jun 10, 2021)

Fueling Around said:


> My new neighbors are Gen Y and they use that expression.



That's cause its retro......They are obsessed with retro..


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 10, 2021)

No sh ... kidding ... Sherlock


----------



## bbqbrett (Jun 10, 2021)

I have used most of em'.  Never used germsville or come on, snake, lets rattle.


----------



## noboundaries (Jun 10, 2021)

Yep, I'm older than dirt. Uh oh. That's one more to add to the list.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 10, 2021)

Toss me into the old farts club.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 10, 2021)

I've heard them all , but never said any of them . 
I had a buddy that always said " Are you radish ? Lettuce leaf " 
Used to drive me nuts .


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jun 10, 2021)

Know em all....  and still use em...  LOL...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 11, 2021)

Those and...
Cool Beans
Mint or Cherry
Radical
" Feeling Froggy? YOU WANNA JUMP?! "
RIGHTEOUS!
Dope
That's, SICK man!
And growing up in NJ close to NYC.
FUGAZI
FUHGEDDABOUTIT!
Mutz/Mutzadell = Mozzarella
Gabbagoal = Cappacola
Proziutt = Prosciutto

Yeah, I'm Mostly Old!...JJ


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 11, 2021)

Any time I call my dad I get the same response when he answers the phone:

What's up...Chuck?
As far as the list I feel like I fall about where I belong. Middle aged. Some of them I know but not all.


----------

